# Blake Griffin gets 1st career triple double



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- Blake Griffin posted his first career triple-double and Eric Gordon scored 32 points to help the Los Angeles Clippers beat the Washington Wizards 127-119 in double overtime Wednesday night.
> 
> Griffin finished with 33 points, 17 rebounds and 10 assists, and Randy Foye hit a clinching 3-pointer in the final minute for the Clippers, one night after 12-year-old Staples Center hosted its first triple-overtime game -- a 139-137 Lakers win over Phoenix.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=310323012

Hell of a stat line.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a ridiculous stat line.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Had himself a nice second triple double in the Clippers' season finale


----------

